# new holland semi-powershift



## alex2929 (Apr 16, 2004)

anyone on here have a new holland tractor with the "semi-powershift" transmission and could explain a little bit how to use it....we have a tractor at work with it and i had to drive it today just to pull a couple things in and out of the tool shed but i never got it out of 1st gear...i just moved the little orange thing on the steering collum up and down to go to reverse to neutral to firstor foward i forget what it said. I might have to use it to work ground this weekend though so i was just hoping for a little guidance on how to use it. thanks 


Ps: we are getting a new Case IH JX90U tractor with in the next couple days...how will that compare with the semi-powershift???


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

HI Alex, welcome to Tractor Forum!!! You will get all kinds of helpful advice here, and likely meet some new friends too!:friends: 

On the tractor question, you too new for me to answer with certainty, but the orange lever on the dash you mentioned, I believe would be the shuttle. It's a forward/reverse direction change. Basically, you have the same gears in reverse as forward. Semi-power shift, I assume means that some but not all gears can be shifter without clutching, just ease up on the throttle and shift up, the others would shift like a standard pick-up, clutch, shift, de-clutch. Better check with some of the NH guys to be sure.

The JXU tractors are a fairly new series from CASE-IH, they are Fiat built, and from what I've heard, good tractors. I'm not familiar with the features on them yet, but I think they have the shuttle, and may also have a power-shift tranny.


If in doubt, ask the boss, he'd rather explain how the controls work than have to pay the repair costs of an improperly used tractor!

In any case, good luck, and welcome to the board!!


----------



## alex2929 (Apr 16, 2004)

yah i sort of figured out how to get it into forward and reverse using the "shuttle" or little orange knob on steering collum which i believe you have to clutch for. After that though i was a bit confused...there is a little joy stick type thing with three buttons a turtle....rabbit...and...i'm not sure about the other. There is also little gauge type things with a,b, and c on them which i assume is the ranges or something. I'm just not sure how that works and how to speed up and change ranges and what you must use the clutch for besides forward and reverse. O well i will jsut wait for more assistance. thanks for now and by the way it good to be here.


----------



## alex2929 (Apr 16, 2004)

ahh it turns out i will not be using that tractor tomorow i will be using a john deere 8720??? i believe it is with front wheel assist. To be honest i've never seen the tractor and haven't got a clue what it is like....i assume it is hydrostatic though.....i am to used to the old way of actually shifting gears. Perhaps someone will have some insite about this tractor...or would i be better posting it in the JD forum???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You sure about an 8720? I have heard of an 8770 or 8760. These tractors are monsters in the above 240 hp. class. Perhaps an 8520 but that is a 255 hp. monster as well.


----------



## alex2929 (Apr 16, 2004)

I thought that was the number but i could be wrong....it is a few years old i know that...i think it is somewhere arouund 150-175 horses......ahh wait i typed my numbers wrong its 7820 i believe...sorry about that.


----------

